# SQL update mehrere spalten eine Variable



## peppijunior (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun über eine Stunde google gequält habe und immer noch kein Ergebnis habe, frage ich mal hier nach:

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, das ich mehreren Spalten die selbe Variable zuweise ohne die Variable für jede Spalte wieder einzugeben, also:


```
UPDATE table SET col1 = var, col2 = var .. coln = var
```

das Update wird dynamisch von einem Tool erstellt, daher ist es so etwas ungünstig. 

Ideal wäre es so:

```
UPDATE table (col1,col2 ... coln) set (var)
```

das klappt nur leider nicht, hat jemand Vorschläge das zu realisieren?

mfg


----------



## vop (4. März 2010)

Wenn das Update von einem Tool erstellt wird, wo ist denn dann das Problem, die erste Variante zu verwenden (mal abgesehen davon, dass es die zweite nicht gibt)?


----------

